# Kyle O’Reilly is All Elite!



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolutely love it. And love that Cole may be conflicted. Hope he goes with Undisputed.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Great. Now get Cole away from the Wish.com Rockers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not a big fan of Undisputed Era and they're clearly going to go that direction.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats to him, he avoided a dancing gimmick and/or jobbing to someone who is getting pushed because who they're related to.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Doesn't WWE still have a copyright on Undisputed Era? whether the wrestlers still work there or not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. Not a fan of O'Reilly alone. He was awful as a face in NXT. But in AEW he fits good and upgrades Adam Cole into a more serious role, away from the play wrestler bucks.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am glad Kyle is no longer with WWE, he is horrible as a single wrestler but works well in Undisputed.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

InexorableJourney said:


> Doesn't WWE still have a copyright on Undisputed Era? whether the wrestlers still work there or not.


Even if they did, AEW would just use a different name.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Even if they did, AEW would just use a different name.


Different name, same gimmick, minus strong, and a bootleg lite version of their wwe push like Miro


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Even if they did, AEW would just use a different name.


Isn't that what confusion in the marketplace is all about. If something appears too similar they get taken to court and lose a bundle, name or not.

Not unlike when the WWF took wCw to court claiming that Scott Hall used the mannerisms of Razor Ramon, and won.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

InexorableJourney said:


> Isn't that what confusion in the marketplace is all about. If something appears too similar they get taken to court and lose a bundle, name or not.
> 
> Not unlike when the WWF took wCw to court claiming that Scott Hall used the mannerisms of Razor Ramon, and won.


Have you not seen Miro? It’s a carbon lazy copy of Rusev minus Lana. And they lacked the convention to even prolong the win streak, but they gave him the secondary title with the tnt belt like they gave him the us belt and booked him undefeated half the time wwe did.

Nothing about UE will be unique, they just will lack Roderick Strong but will be a ripoff of what they were at nxt down to having every belt put on them. They go make him secondary champ like nxt made Cole NA champ because their top is a bit more heavy


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm happy if, and only if, O'Reilly is there to bring back RedDragon. As solo stars, Fish and O'Reilly are meh. Together, they are a pretty damn good tag team and I'd love them to bolster the division.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hes really sucking in his fat in that picture. in 6 months Kyle will look like Kingston.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yay, I love wrestlers who have no charisma and can't cut a promo, really solid signing there Tony 😐. You have all that talent on the market, Bray Wyatt, Killer Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett etc. And the guy you sign is O'Reilly??? I get Fish and Cole are in AEW but come on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Different name, same gimmick, minus strong, and a bootleg lite version of their wwe push like Miro



Yeah, I couldn’t care less about an UE reunion. AEW shouldn’t bring people in just to rehash shit WWE did, especially right away.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

As part of the group he’s a good addition to AEW. Undisputed Era vs The Elite will be 🔥


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

2022 aew presents wwe 3.0


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kyle O'Reilly is a battered spouse confirmed. Adam tries to end your career and you run back into his arms


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

And the crowd goes mild with another "hottest free agent" signing


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Boo.

Nothing against him but anything that gives Adam Cole a more prominent role is bad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> 2022 aew presents wwe 3.0


Perfect name for their group. NXT 3.0. Lock it in, Tony Khan. 😄


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I pretty much stopped watching WWE when he was signed by them - so I haven't seen him over the last few years.

But I always liked reDRagon as a tag team.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Adds an interesting storyline with the whole elite thing who will Cole choose and adds a trios feud between the elite and whatever new undisputed Era will be when Kenny gets back


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yay, I love wrestlers who have no charisma and can't cut a promo, really solid signing there Tony 😐. You have all that talent on the market, Bray Wyatt, Killer Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett etc. And the guy you sign is O'Reilly??? I get Fish and Cole are in AEW but come on.


aren’t you glad he’s gone from your beloved NXT 2.0?

why the complaints bud?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

What an awesome Christmas present for me! 

Welcome to The New Era.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> aren’t you glad he’s gone from your beloved NXT 2.0?
> 
> why the complaints bud?


Why the complaints? He's not 6'10 and 450 pounds of muscle.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yay, I love wrestlers who have no charisma and can't cut a promo, really solid signing there Tony 😐. You have all that talent on the market, Bray Wyatt, Killer Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett etc. And the guy you sign is O'Reilly??? I get Fish and Cole are in AEW but come on.


If Kyle O'Reilly truly had "no" charisma, then he wouldn't have received a good pop by that crowd earlier tonight.

Edit:

By the way, this was O'Reilly's FIRST big wrestling crowd since NXT TakeOver: Portland back in February 2020.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> If Kyle O'Reilly truly had "no" charisma, then he wouldn't have received a good pop by that crowd earlier tonight.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> By the way, this was O'Reilly's FIRST big wrestling crowd since NXT TakeOver: Portland back in February 2020.


You mean the crowd that cheers everything?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Why the complaints? He's not 6'10 and 450 pounds of muscle.


Lol you think I value muscle over charisma and promos, good one. The complaints are because Kyle can't cut a promo for shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the only thing I don't like about it is it pushes Santana and Ortiz down the tag team depth chart and I think they are secretly the best tag team in AEW.

That being said, I am intrigued by the Adam Cole stable Love Triangle. I hope they blow it off in a huge, dramatic 35 minute "Wednesday Night Wars" nostalgia tribute match


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> aren’t you glad he’s gone from your beloved NXT 2.0?
> 
> why the complaints bud?


I'm thrilled he's gone from NXT, but there's still plenty of AEW I don't mind watching and I don't really wanna see him there too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> What an awesome Christmas present for me!
> 
> Welcome to The New Era.


I loved that slow camera reveal! 

It just made the moment even more satisfying once you finally saw Kyle O'Reilly angrily staring at Orange Cassidy behind his back.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Perfect name for their group. NXT 3.0. Lock it in, Tony Khan. 😄


The guy seems like a jobber.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Why the complaints? He's not 6'10 and 450 pounds of muscle.


exactly, now his beloved NXT 2.0 has more median feet and muscle per square wrestler and KOR can be in AEW with all the vanilla midgets. phenomenal 1 should he over the moon

we’re getting closer to the time when he can only watch nxt and nothing else. All the big bois will be on there only


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> The guy seems like a jobber.


Like a notch above jobber is his ceiling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> exactly, now his beloved NXT 2.0 has more median feet and muscle per square wrestler and KOR can be in AEW with all the vanilla midgets. phenomenal 1 should he over the moon
> 
> we’re getting closer to the time when he can only watch nxt and nothing else. All the big bois will be on there only


You're so funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You're so funny


you love the thiccness per sqw (squarewrestler) - don’t deny it you saucy minx


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you love the thiccness per sqw (squarewrestler) - don’t deny it you saucy minx


You know what I love more? A wrestler who can act really well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You know what I love more? A wrestler who can act really well.


you like….. thespians ?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Doesn't WWE still have a copyright on Undisputed Era? whether the wrestlers still work there or not.


Undisputed Era...yes. Undisputed Elite....no.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You mean the crowd that cheers everything?


Some where out there...a lone Cody Rhodes cries.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> Some where out there...a lone Cody Rhodes cries.


Cody is the excpetion, all my homies hate Cody Rhodes. 

Fuck Cody Rhodes


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol he literally looks like "the local jobber"

Something tells me he loves to flip and cant talk either


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you like….. thespians ?


He must only like…four or five wrestlers in 2021. I would take a break from wrestling if that was how I felt. The Undertaker inspired me to give up on wrestling for three years. Starting high school that year UT showed up likely didn’t help my interest either.

For the vast majority of wrestlers their acting is terrible. I’m thinking their MIGHT be ten wrestlers in the last twenty five years who make wrestling storylines sound as professional as your average television program …and that is being overly optimistic. Foley is the best at wrestling acting than anyone maybe ever has been.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. Not a fan of O'Reilly alone. He was awful as a face in NXT. But in AEW he fits good and upgrades Adam Cole into a more serious role, away from the play wrestler bucks.


Right. Seriously miscast as a singles babyface dork. But perfect as a heel in a group.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am not thrilled with KOR on his own but he is okay as a tag team partner and a person in the group. Some wrestlers are simply best to be in tag teams and he is one of them. Nothing wrong with that.

Undisputed Elite is the obvious name to use for the group but then that would cause an issue of being similar to "The Elite".. So The Elite vs. Undisputed Elite? I feel like they need to come up with a different name. Like "Indisputable". Not exactly the same word as "Undisputed".


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yay, I love wrestlers who have no charisma and can't cut a promo, really solid signing there Tony 😐. You have all that talent on the market, Bray Wyatt, Killer Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett etc. And the guy you sign is O'Reilly??? I get Fish and Cole are in AEW but come on.


You have to understand and love tag team wrestling to get it. O'Reilly and Fish are throwbacks. The tag matches we're going to see because of this signing will be amazing for most (not you of course but lots of others will enjoy).


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't know why people even value the presence of someone like Kyle O'Reilly. The guy looks as generic as can be. We have enough generic nerds in AEW and all over the wrestling world. Save those guys for Impact. Sign Moose, Fatu, Hammerstone, Kross, Keith Lee... why waste space with guys like O'Reilly? 

Bleh signing.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Poor AEW originals haha how much longer before AEW is fully the WWE retirement/rejects zone?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Poor AEW originals haha how much longer before AEW is fully the WWE retirement/rejects zone?


Boring. Not a single champion in AEW is a former WWE guy. Not one.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

The Undisputed Era is ALL ELITE!!!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, not thrilled with this. O’Reilly has always irked the fuck out of me for some reason. They really need to stop signing people unless they are no brainer acquisitions like Bray or Kross.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

ShadowCounter said:


> Boring. Not a single champion in AEW is a former WWE guy. Not one.


Weird metric to focus on. I guess if AEW originals have all the titles, but the other 99% of the roster are WWE rejects, that proves me wrong doesn't it!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brad Boyd said:


> I don't know why people even value the presence of someone like Kyle O'Reilly. The guy looks as generic as can be. We have enough generic nerds in AEW and all over the wrestling world. Save those guys for Impact. Sign Moose, Fatu, Hammerstone, Kross, Keith Lee... why waste space with guys like O'Reilly?
> 
> Bleh signing.


Alright, here me (or this clip) out, my dude. Kyle O'Reilly has his entertaining/fun moments besides *just *his wrestling 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465863016390569986


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DZ Crew said:


> Great. Now get Cole away from the Wish.com Rockers.


Thought they were the Dollar Tree Hardy Boyz?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Right. Seriously miscast as a singles babyface dork. But perfect as a heel in a group.


He looked better today in AEW than his total face run in NXT.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You can’t pass up on signing the big stable that ran NXT for as long as they did. AEW has a ton of stables, it only makes sense to sign one away from WWE to add to that.

Elite vs Undisputed Era will be fun to watch if you’re into that kinda car crash match and I think most of AEW’s audience is.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> He looked better today in AEW than his total face run in NXT.


He wasn’t suppose to.

Orange Cassidy stole his denim jacket and sunglasses and that’s why he attacked him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked the debut, sneak attack. That match ending and debut went great.

Kyle is good but not a favorite of mine. I'm optimistic the 3 will be great. I'm sure Triple H is beginning to get pissed some of his best NXT signees are now building another promotion.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> He wasn’t suppose to.
> 
> Orange Cassidy stole his denim jacket and sunglasses and that’s why he attacked him.
> View attachment 113627


Dude, Kyle O'Reilly or Orange Cassidy might actually make a reference to that 😂


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> the only thing I don't like about it is it pushes Santana and Ortiz down the tag team depth chart and I think they are secretly the best tag team in AEW.
> 
> That being said, I am intrigued by the Adam Cole stable Love Triangle. I hope they blow it off in a huge, dramatic 35 minute "Wednesday Night Wars" nostalgia tribute match


Briscoes are coming in and a massive long running feud with Santana and Ortiz seems like money to me. 

To be honest there has to be something else going on behind the scenes with PnP for them not to be on TV this much.

You know Tony isn't sleeping on these guys because he doesn't think they aren't talented enough. There is something else happening there and it really doesn't feel like politics..

Hope they're doing well and chillin with family for the holidays.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> He looked better today in AEW than his total face run in NXT.


At no point did someone wake up and say oh let’s make KOR THE FAVE OF A BRAND AND TOO SINGLES ACT … He only got cast that way because


Fish stayed constantly hurt and got cut
Cole was on the way out and wanted to give him a W on the way out
And he’s not in good a shape, not as good a talker, and not a better singles worker than Strong so he couldn’t be cast to lead any group


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> I loved that slow camera reveal!
> 
> It just made the moment even more satisfying once you finally saw Kyle O'Reilly angrily staring at Orange Cassidy behind his back.


And it was another fuck you to the nxt black and gold fans. Given the over lap of the two fanbases, kyle went running back to the guy who betrayed him 6 months ago 

So satisfying. He could have sided with American top team as their ace. But nah look weak by helping the guy who tried to break your neck.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> And it was another fuck you to the nxt black and gold fans. Given the over lap of the two fanbases, kyle went running back to the guy who betrayed him 6 months ago
> 
> So satisfying. He could have sided with American top team as their ace. But nah look weak by helping the guy who tried to break your neck.


I mean, Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly did have a tense staredown (after the former shoved the latter off Orange Cassidy) before Best Friends entered the ring to attack them.

I'm pretty sure that Kyle O'Reilly was much more friendly with Bobby Fish than he was with Adam Cole. O'Reilly hugged Fish, but yet he barely even looked at Cole.

Both men just happen to have common enemies (Best Friends) and a common friend (Bobby Fish).

The continuity is there.

I'm sure that they'll acknowledge their recent history on NXT in the coming weeks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It's fine for the sake of the UE reuniting and to make the tag division even better than it already is, but I'm not interested in him being a singles guy. Doesn't seem like he'll be one so no harm done.

The only part I didn't like was the 5 second staredown between Cole and KOR. That was way too tame after their blood feud on NXT, so hopefully they address it next week in a way that makes it make sense. I know WWE and AEW are 2 different universes but let's not ignore the fact that they tried to kill each other on NXT please.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly did have a tense staredown (after the former shoved the latter off Orange Cassidy) before Best Friends entered the ring to attack them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Kyle O'Reilly was much more friendly with Bobby Fish than he was with Adam Cole. O'Reilly hugged Fish, but yet he barely even looked at Cole.
> 
> ...


I hope so cause to ignore it is a Vince move


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

wwetna1 said:


> At no point did someone wake up and say oh let’s make KOR THE FAVE OF A BRAND AND TOO SINGLES ACT … He only got cast that way because
> 
> 
> Fish stayed constantly hurt and got cut
> ...


When was he the fave of any brand? As a character wasn't he pretty much always playing the back up bitch in a heel faction outside of a minor singles run?


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

La Parka said:


> He wasn’t suppose to.
> 
> Orange Cassidy stole his denim jacket and sunglasses and that’s why he attacked him.
> View attachment 113627


TK with the long term storytelling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I became a fan of KOR after this, I wouldn't mind him in single's action








PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol you think I value muscle over charisma and promos, good one. The complaints are because Kyle can't cut a promo for shit.


Yet you think Zayn isn't good and should be fired  . You're a muscle fetishist dude, embrace it and you'll look less like a hypocrite.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I presume this guy is from NXT from perusing this thread. Never heard of him. I keep an open mind for all these signings, but another small guy…c’mon. Guys like Archer, Hager and Wardlow would kill him. He is not going to be a game changer.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I became a fan of KOR after this, I wouldn't mind him in single's action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've acknowledged that Zayn can cut a promo numerous times, I just don't like him. Big difference. Not my fault people can't read.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly did have a tense staredown (after the former shoved the latter off Orange Cassidy) before Best Friends entered the ring to attack them.


I sure hope the audio picked up our "HUG IT OUT" chants during the staredown.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> the only thing I don't like about it is it pushes Santana and Ortiz down the tag team depth chart and I think they are secretly the best tag team in AEW.


Santana and Ortiz should be the one to take the tag titles from Lucha Bros at Revolution.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Meh... He can wrestle, but hes very much below average in all other categories.

I've said this before. But there's so much irony in the fact that AEW fans are only excited about this signing, because it makes it probable that a WWE creation, The undisputed era, will come back together again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Like a notch above jobber is his ceiling.


Tony probably spunked the moment he could hire him and is probably making millions a year


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Cole turns on the Bucks for Kyle and Bobby. 

Kyle and Bobby turn on Cole shortly thereafter and write him off for a few weeks. 

Cole returns with Gargano and sets up future tag matches with the Bucks and rD. 

Book it Tony.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> To be honest there has to be something else going on behind the scenes with PnP for them not to be on TV this much.
> 
> You know Tony isn't sleeping on these guys because he doesn't think they aren't talented enough. There is something else happening there and it really doesn't feel like politics..
> 
> Hope they're doing well and chillin with family for the holidays.


Agreed. Santana has been strangely AWOL on a couple of occasions the past couple months even when all of Inner Circle were supposed to be in the ring. Something is going on.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I was just thinking the other day that the one thing AEW needs is a 5'9" charisma-vacuum who looks like he goes to the gym once a month. And *BOOM!* here's Kyle O'Reilly. It's fate, folks. A Christmas miracle.

This is it. This is the signing that breaks AEW out of that 800,000-900,000 _Impact_ zone. The Khanster does it again!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm glad to see Kyle O'Reilly in AEW but he'll be mishandled like most of the other talents coming over from WWE/NXT. Having him debut against a comedy jobber like Orange Cassidy is already setting the wrong tone. I'm not happy to see him re-aligning with Adam Cole though, Cole was always the most overrated part of Undisputed Era and seems to be embracing the comedy wrestling with the Super Elite. If they were able to sign Roderick Strong I wouldn't mind a UE reunion without Cole, otherwise O'Reilly & Fish together would be nice in the tag title scene, it certainly needs some respectable teams added to it. The members of Undisputed Era will never reach the levels they did in NXT simply because the way AEW is 'written', booked and presented, but I do hope they use O'Reilly/Fish together correctly.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Cole turns on the Bucks for Kyle and Bobby.
> 
> Kyle and Bobby turn on Cole shortly thereafter and write him off for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Please don’t Tony.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

_yawn_ another vanilla midget. I don't even really have much against the vanilla midgets they already have but I'm getting sick of seeing these tiny fucks when the roster's already bloated. I have no interest in seeing Kyle specifically since dude's like 5'3" and 120 pounds that wishes he was in the UFC so he does horrible kicks.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRING.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> exactly, now his beloved NXT 2.0 has more median feet and muscle per square wrestler and KOR can be in AEW with all the vanilla midgets. phenomenal 1 should he over the moon
> 
> we’re getting closer to the time when he can only watch nxt and nothing else. All the big bois will be on there only


Imagine watching wrestling for what a wrestler looks like.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Please don’t Tony.


I dunno, a tag team match for sole custody of Adam Cole seems like an instant booking decision. BOOK IT, BRO. We’ll put da contract on a pole. It’ll be a ratings hit, bro!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

It's shocking that Cole had a 16 minute match with Orange Cassidy. And needed outside interference to beat him. Ffs Orange Cassidy is as protected as Roman Reigns.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The undisputed vanilla midgets, exactly what AEW needed.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont give a fuck about that goof but if that means Adam Cole will stop being comedy guy im fine with it.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I admit I have no idea who these two people with Cole are and I hadn't heard of Adam Cole until He joined AEW, but when the Bucks came out these five looked so minor league. Cole is tiny and looks so awful that I can't take him seriously. If you're small, at least look in shape like Bryan does. At least make some effort to make you seem believable. Seeing these guys trying to look tough is hilarious.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Trash trash trash get rid
nxt losers taking over AEW you hate to see it


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Kyle O'Reilly is an excellent story teller in the ring and has been for the 10+ years I've watched him. As much as those who suffer with WWE Stockholm Syndrome will not like to admit it, one of the benefits of working as an Independent Contractor where you have the opportunity to work in Japan is that you have the freedom to learn how to take the audience through a story in your matches far more than the 4-7 minutes you get a week on WWE TV if you're fortunate.

As an underdog baby face I really buy him in the ring, but as 'Cool Kyle' after his first match with Adam Cole this year at NXT Takeover I didn't buy it at all. Maybe he should have gone down the Bryan Danielson 'I'm here to kick people's fucking heads in' whilst sticking to his heavy metal T-Shirts, but effectively NXT gave him a character to play and if Vince, Bruce etc saw the way he was portraying it in his promo work they would have been immediately turned off by him.

With that in mind I'm glad his immediate future is with Bobby Fish. Its best for both of them at the minute. I'd like them to explain why him and Adam Cole are burying the hatchet again as they've done at least three turns on each other now, but with AEW booking I have faith in them to do so. 

Overall its a solid signing. You could get 3 to 5 good years out of him.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jones1 said:


> I admit I have no idea who these two people with Cole are and I hadn't heard of Adam Cole until He joined AEW, but when the Bucks came out these five looked so minor league. Cole is tiny and looks so awful that I can't take him seriously. If you're small, at least look in shape like Bryan does. At least make some effort to make you seem believable. Seeing these guys trying to look tough is hilarious.


Adam Cole has always sucked and been over rated, even when he was in NXT. People were comparing his in ring ability to Shawn Michaels lol. Cole was a bit more serious in NXT but still was a charisma vacuum, but at least he wasn't comedy. The thing he does with the Young Fucks where they bounce off the ropes multiple times while Cole has the opponent in the camel clutch and then they stop and kiss both of his cheeks at the same time is everything thats wrong with AEW and modern wrestling. It's worse than 2000 WCW, worse than PG era WWE, all indie comedy trash that isn't funny or entertaining.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Adam Cole instantly looked better with Fish & O’Reilly each side of him, I’m not a Bucks hatter but they’ve gone stale and are dragging Cole down


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We are NXT.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

On his own, he's pretty pointless because he has zero charisma and is poor on the mic but hopefully he can rescue Adam Cole from the embarrassing hellhole he's in.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

That was fast


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> We are NXT.


Mental that Vince gave up on everything good about NXT in favour of Von Wagner.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

At this point it's hard to get excited about signings unless they are a big name, they have new signings almost weekly, it's quite fatiguing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Kyle O'Reilly is an excellent story teller in the ring and has been for the 10+ years I've watched him. As much as those who suffer with WWE Stockholm Syndrome will not like to admit it, one of the benefits of working as an Independent Contractor where you have the opportunity to work in Japan is that you have the freedom to learn how to take the audience through a story in your matches far more than the 4-7 minutes you get a week on WWE TV if you're fortunate.
> 
> As an underdog baby face I really buy him in the ring, but as 'Cool Kyle' after his first match with Adam Cole this year at NXT Takeover I didn't buy it at all. Maybe he should have gone down the Bryan Danielson 'I'm here to kick people's fucking heads in' whilst sticking to his heavy metal T-Shirts, but effectively NXT gave him a character to play and if Vince, Bruce etc saw the way he was portraying it in his promo work they would have been immediately turned off by him.
> 
> ...


His matches with Kushida were soooooooo good. 

He's an excellent wrestler - but I dont think I've ever heard him truly cut a promo, certainly not one I can remember so a tag team of him and Fish would be smart to add to the best tag division in wrestling.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

What's up with him acting like a Garden Gnome?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This will be one time where I'm elated WWE wil enforce their trademarks. "Undisputed Era" was a shit name.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

No idea. Not familiar with him. The internet seems to be somewhat excited, so that's good.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

I like the signing if it gets Cole away from the Hardly Boys and gets him serious again. As far as the debut, I found it underwhelming. 3 guys and Cole having to cheat isn't how he should be beating Cassidy. And why did they keep facing the camera ignoring the bucks when Cole was looking at them? It all looked really strange and shitty to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sometimes threads really prove themselves. Kyle is so over that the majority of the thread is making fun of @PhenomenalOne11 and the rest is desperately explaining how Undisputed Era actually has some value besides 1 match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Sometimes threads really prove themselves. Kyle is so over that the majority of the thread is making fun of @PhenomenalOne11 and the rest is desperately explaining how Undisputed Era actually has some value besides 1 match


reDRagon are/were pretty good.

It'd be nice if this was an MJFTR type relationship if anything.

Where most weeks you sort of forget MJF and FTR are a thing, Cole goes out on his own and forges his own way whilst reDRagon have good tag matches and occasionally they team up when stories required.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> reDRagon are/were pretty good.
> 
> It'd be nice if this was an MJFTR type relationship if anything.
> 
> Where most weeks you sort of forget MJF and FTR are a thing, Cole goes out on his own and forges his own way whilst reDRagon have good tag matches and occasionally they team up when stories required.


As much as I hated the Undisputed Era, they should've slow built too them coming together. Since they claim to not insult their viewers intelligence, they really should've had Cole and KOR reconciliation be on AEW. Bobby Fish and KOR should've both started their AEW career away from Cole, because he betrayed them. 

You then do the story now where Cole is leading The Young Bucks in Kenny's absence. Kenny returns and you go into the power struggle between Kenny and Cole for The Young Bucks. Then you say fuck it and have Cole reunite with Fish and KOR be it as faces or heels.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is not a very exciting hire. I can understand bring him in and starting the endiputed Ura, but him alone isn't that big of a deal. ReDragon was a great tag team before NXT and I assume they were really good there as well. It does make for a nice mid-card non-title feud for the Bucks and Cole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

O Reilly and Fish remind of of FTR in terms of not much charisma. But FTR has gotten better at least on the mic in AEW. Fish and O Reilly will add to the AEW tag team. O Reilly alone isn't a big deal, but him with Fish at least serves a purpose.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

No they need to turn the Elite face, and have Cole turn on them to join Fish and O'Reilly (and hopefully strong later on). 

They way you book it is simple. Have Cole try to usurp leadership while Omega is gone, but have the Bucks and others tay loyal, so Cole brings in his real friends to punish them.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

KOR's a solid worker and solid addition - he's got that ROH, NJPW, PWG pedigree that will mesh with a lot of the roster. 

Am I excited by his arrival and an Undisputed Error / Elite feud ? Other than Cole v Omega not really. There's Team Taz, Private Party, Santana & Ortiz I'd have liked to see get the amount of Dynamite TV time now reserved for Fish and KOR.

As much as AEW's improved this past two years it's USP of treating tag team wrestling seriously has morphed into bloated factions and big chaotic multi man tag matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy to see the former ROH & IWGP Jr. double tag champions back together. AEW takes tag wrestling seriously and reDRagon is the fifth 'name' team to join the company after the Bucks, Ortiz/Santana, Lucha Brothers and FTR. As individuals they have far less value than as a tag team, even though O'Reilly is a genuine top tier worker and another technically gifted guy in line with many recent signings.

Kyle should shave that scruffy beard though. I preferred them with the sophisticated appearance.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not a fan if he had signed on his own but as part of a package deal, it's better.

They at least did the debut right and opened up the possibility of a power struggle in the Elite. This will be a good way for Kenny to return, so it all worked out.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These guys all suck. Cole has some charisma and can talk a little, but his work sucks and he has one of the worst looks in pro wrestling history. The others are small, uninteresting, unimposing bland guys. No real character, no nothing. If they tried to walk into a high school freshman locker room like they owned the place, they'd probably be laughed at or bullied by the jocks. That's how pathetic and unintimidating they come across.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Kyle is a damn good wrestler. He went out on a very solid match at NXT Wargames.

Unfortunately thats where the star points stop. Cause like Adam Cole said he's the star of the show and once Adam went to AEW and Vince took over NXT 2.0 I'm sure he saw that cause as soon as NXT 2.0 became a thing Kyle went away from the main event/NXT championship scene down to a tag team with...Von Wager...

And what the fuck is up with his entrance. He looks like a doped up crack head. The way he "dances" to the ring, bobbing his head. At least when Hollywood Hogan played his championship belt like a guitar he looked cool. When Kyle does it he looks like a dweeb. I perfer he just come out and be all business with a straight face and not the goofy dancing air guitar


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I find him & Fish boring, same with Cole for that matter.

That said, they have their fanbase and keeping them together makes it easier to skip their segments of they don't interest me, so I'm cool with it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> Adam Cole has always sucked and been over rated, even when he was in NXT. People were comparing his in ring ability to Shawn Michaels lol. Cole was a bit more serious in NXT but still was a charisma vacuum, but at least he wasn't comedy. The thing he does with the Young Fucks where they bounce off the ropes multiple times while Cole has the opponent in the camel clutch and then they stop and kiss both of his cheeks at the same time is everything thats wrong with AEW and modern wrestling. It's worse than 2000 WCW, worse than PG era WWE, all indie comedy trash that isn't funny or entertaining.


Adam Cole is one of the most charismatic guys that they have in the company. He's always been really over with crowds, is a great wrestler, and is great on the mic too. 

Cole isn't "overrated at all." 

Thankfully, they'll continue to push Adam Cole and the Young Bucks since that's what the overall audience wants.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

O'Reilly's never been my cup of tea. In UE he came off as a doughier, less interesting version of Cole, and on his own....well, the less said about "Cool Kyle" the better. That "character" made my skin crawl.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Honestly at this point signing bigger guys would make the rest of AEW rosters Small size too glaring. TK is signing guys who would work well together and elevate the whole roster. Imagine if he signed Braun how would you even book that? He would be champion in a matter of week and have a 7 year reign.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Honestly at this point signing bigger guys would make the rest of AEW rosters Small size too glaring. TK is signing guys who would work well together and elevate the whole roster. Imagine if he signed Braun how would you even book that? He would be champion in a matter of week and have a 7 year reign.


Nah, if they signed Braun they'd have a small guy beat him quick to show that "all small guys are better".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Honestly at this point signing bigger guys would make the rest of AEW rosters Small size too glaring. TK is signing guys who would work well together and elevate the whole roster. Imagine if he signed Braun how would you even book that? He would be champion in a matter of week and have a 7 year reign.


But Braun Strowman sucks. So we know that's not going to happen.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

I was cringing. IDK why he was walking around like a giant orge and making those weird ass faces...Looked like sloth from the goonies....But more WWE guys what else is new


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TheFiend666 said:


> I was cringing. IDK why he was walking around like a giant orge and making those weird ass faces...Looked like sloth from the goonies....But more WWE guys what else is new



When I saw him, I wondered why a drunk homeless fan had jumped the rail. 😁


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> When I saw him, I wondered why a drunk homeless fan had jumped the rail. 😁


legit. Like the him moving his shoulders like he was, was weird lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> When I saw him, I wondered why a drunk homeless fan had jumped the rail. 😁


Did you throw your spare change at the screen?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TheFiend666 said:


> legit. Like the him moving his shoulders like he was, was weird lmao


Someone has to step up their rolling shoulders game while Moxley is MIA.



Adapting said:


> Did you throw your spare change at the screen?


Almost but I wouldn’t want my money spent on cheap bottles of Thunderbird.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

As a talent he is +B guy hits hard and all his stuff looks real… UE vs the Elite is something I didn’t even know I wanted until recently, but I am all for it. Keeps Cole, bucks and omega relevant and out of the title scene. Leaving hopefully a lucha brother vs briscoes fued and a Page vs MjF fued with out these names just lingering


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Instead of the UE name or some copyright friendly variation, they ought to bring back Future Shock, which Cole and O'Reilly used when they were a tag team in PWG and ROH. It's a very brandable name. If Gargano joins, they may as well put him in the Roderick Strong spot so the main NXT guys are all together. I do think they might keep the UE/Elite together for now and do a slow burn split leading to Kenny's return. Kenny vs. Cole is a big match for 2022.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Here’s what most people will say about this that aren’t snarky IWC: who is this guy and why should I care?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Sometimes threads really prove themselves. Kyle is so over that the majority of the thread is making fun of @PhenomenalOne11 and the rest is desperately explaining how Undisputed Era actually has some value besides 1 match


Lol they really do it to themselves, they know they've lost when they have to resort to angrily typing "YOU JUST LIKE BIG MUSCLE GUYS!!!" through the years in their eyes. 

O'Reilly is garbage because he has never cut a decent promo in his career, why should I invest in a guy who can't fucking act?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rhetro said:


> Here’s what most people will say about this that aren’t snarky IWC: who is this guy and why should I care?


You're acting as if the AEW fanbase isn't 99% made up of snarky IWC fans.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

YUK!!!

Vanilla midget no charisma or personality. Gargona sadly is coming.

WTF are you doing TK!


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kyle O’Reilly verses Adam Cole has been a dream match of mine for some time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rematch needed of this great match now that Shibata is returning.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, here me (or this clip) out, my dude. Kyle O'Reilly has his entertaining/fun moments besides *just *his wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're a fan of the guy but he really isn't funny in a goofy kind of way at all. Even though I hate kyle, he's best off in a heel kind of role similar to someone like Oney Lorcan. Outside of his ring work, he sucks. Cole carried their segments together while they were feuding cause kyle has zero mic skills and acting ability.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol they really do it to themselves, they know they've lost when they have to resort to angrily typing "YOU JUST LIKE BIG MUSCLE GUYS!!!" through the years in their eyes.
> 
> O'Reilly is garbage because he has never cut a decent promo in his career, why should I invest in a guy who can't fucking act?


Honestly though many wrestlers in the past havent been great actors. Bret Hart has cut some dud promos in his time so have many others like Crush and so on. So there was a reason to invest in guys like them even when they cut garbage promos. Kyle lacks any form if charisma, looks like an out of place nerd and also was as you said, atrocious on the mic in NXT. Where as guy like Pete Dunne for instance, sucks on the mic but actually has charisma and actually looks like a guy you want to see in a fight and he happens to wrestle beautifully.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh man, this was brutal. LOL


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

Well I guess I look forward to what they will call their stable now. When KO appeared Tazz mentioned something about them having a 'United Front.' I wonder if that's what they are going with? But that sounds like some south american guerrilla insurgency. So United something or other?


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*…..crickets…..*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Shovelware


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kyle O God He's Boring.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I always like when guys switch away from WWE to AEW, or another organization like Impact. WWE forces the wrestlers to read these PG-rated, boring scripts, and therefore, they come across as sterile and boring.

At least AEW allows the wrestlers the freedom to develop their own promos and personalities. Thus, they come across as more real, engaging, and interesting.


----------



## Germanys Own (Apr 9, 2021)

For sure O'Reilly is no game changer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn lol, mfs hating on Kyle like he's gonna be a prominent solo star like his failed run in NXT. That will never be him in AEW, he's there to do what he does best, back up Adam Cole and team with Bobby Fish.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

imscotthALLIN said:


> *…..crickets…..*


And the crowd goes mild!




Metalhead1 said:


> I always like when guys switch away from WWE to AEW, or another organization like Impact. WWE forces the wrestlers to read these PG-rated, boring scripts, and therefore, they come across as sterile and boring.
> 
> At least AEW allows the wrestlers the freedom to develop their own promos and personalities. Thus, they come across as more real, engaging, and interesting.



Yeah, I’m sure O’Reilly’s “own personality” will be off the charts. 🤣


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> And the crowd goes mild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I'm not saying he's got a major magnetic personality. Just making a point that when they're not forced to stick to these stupid scripts, they're a lot more interesting and engaging. Not necessarily O'Reilly, but hey, you never know. After all, I've never seen him outside of WWE, where he was forced to recite these stupid scripted speeches.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly taking the best guys out of NXT is what TK should be doing. He needs to get Walter and Dragunov next


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Man, I would love it if AEW somehow got Tommaso Ciampa. I know it's highly unlikely, but it would be awesome. He's got such a great look, personality, and charisma, and in AEW, he'd have the creative freedom to showcase it. He doesn't thrive fully in WWE's scripted progamming.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> Man, I would love it if AEW somehow got Tommaso Ciampa. I know it's highly unlikely, but it would be awesome. He's got such a great look, personality, and charisma, and in AEW, he'd have the creative freedom to showcase it. He doesn't thrive fully in WWE's scripted progamming.


In PWG he used to stick his thumb up his opponents’ butts. I can’t say for sure how many other places he did that spot. It is quite possible Johnny Wrestling was the creative one in their tag team. 

Wrestlers are allowed to have a ridiculous spot or two. I never saw those two more than a couple times each once they were in NXT for good. It is safe to assume Ciampa has ditched that one specific spot from his overall presentation.

I feel bad that my first idea for Tomasso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano would be to put them back together and stick them in the most stacked tag team division from 2015-2016 that you will ever see in a 2022 wrestling promotion. That idea is NO GOOD for AEW as we leave 2021 and stare at the next twelve months ahead. There will be more signings for sure between Gargano’s presumed AEW entry and Ciampa’s NXT contract expiring at least a year from now. They could still do a tag team eventually but Gargano will have a head start as his own man.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The most electrifying man in Sport Entertainment has come back! I imagine the ratings may go to 8.4


----------

